# And what will you be when you grow up...?



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Heath o (Apr 25, 2018)

I want to be a soldier,street fighter,a police man,a captain of a boat a big boat


----------



## KayC (Apr 26, 2018)

Northerner said:


>


I don't remember this but my mum says she asked me the same question: what do you want to be when you grow up?
Apparently little KayC was like ' I want to be *purple* '


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2018)

KayC said:


> I don't remember this but my mum says she asked me the same question: what do you want to be when you grow up?
> Apparently little KayC was like ' I want to be *purple* '


And are you?


----------



## KayC (Apr 26, 2018)

I can be quite reddish / purplish after a glass of wine or two !


----------



## Lanny (Apr 26, 2018)

KayC said:


> I can be quite reddish / purplish after a glass of wine or two !



I discovered the colour purple at about 8 years old in a paintbox! I didn’t know what colour it was, never seen before, & painted everything that colour: rich royal purple of the crown jewels velvet!

I then went through a phase of about 15 years from my teens all through my 20’s when I wore a LOT of purple clothes!

Then, in my 30’s stopped wearing it as despite loving the colour it didn’t really suit me! Then, discovered red which DOES suit me!

Ah! The unwise choices one makes in one’s youth!


----------



## chaoticcar (Apr 26, 2018)

My friend was called purple by her young grandchildren rather than granny etc .No idea why
  CAROL


----------



## KayC (Apr 26, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> My friend was called purple by her young grandchildren rather than granny etc .No idea why
> CAROL


Now I'm jealous......!!


----------



## Alister (Apr 30, 2018)

When I grow up?
Don't like the sounds of that I think ill give it a mis


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 30, 2018)

There's a couple of people who I met who's first half of their on line name is Purple.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 30, 2018)

Lanny said:


> I discovered the colour purple at about 8 years old in a paintbox! I didn’t know what colour it was, never seen before, & painted everything that colour: rich royal purple of the crown jewels velvet!
> 
> I then went through a phase of about 15 years from my teens all through my 20’s when I wore a LOT of purple clothes!
> 
> ...


Perhaps when you grow old you will go back to purple 
When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
With a red hat which doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.
And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter.
I shall sit down on the pavement when I'm tired
And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells
And run my stick along the public railings
And make up for the sobriety of my youth.
I shall go out in my slippers in the rain
And pick flowers in other people's gardens
And learn to spit.

You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat
And eat three pounds of sausages at a go
Or only bread and pickle for a week
And hoard pens and pencils and beermats and things in boxes.

But now we must have clothes that keep us dry
And pay our rent and not swear in the street
And set a good example for the children.
We must have friends to dinner and read the papers.

But maybe I ought to practice a little now?
So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised
When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple. 
Jenny Joseph


----------



## trophywench (Apr 30, 2018)

I've always liked it, but it does have to be exactly the correct shade.  

What does Jenny mean as 'old' though?  50 used to be, certainly was for my mother!  However that was the year I remarried and I'm certainly not old yet according to me, but sometimes my body disagrees, the rotten spoilsport.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 30, 2018)

trophywench said:


> What does Jenny mean as 'old' though? 50 used to be, certainly was for my mother!


I'm old  *lowers my voice* I'm 54


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> I'm old  *lowers my voice* I'm 54


Tha's nobbut a lad, sithe!


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 30, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I've always liked it, but it does have to be exactly the correct shade.
> 
> What does Jenny mean as 'old' though?  50 used to be, certainly was for my mother!  However that was the year I remarried and I'm certainly not old yet according to me, but sometimes my body disagrees, the rotten spoilsport.


Well I see myself at the 'practising' stage and I am past retirement age. I definitely hoard and am lethal with my walking stick (or so I have been told )


----------



## Lanny (Apr 30, 2018)

A rich royal purple goes very well with a rich blue toned red! I started wearing that combination this past winter! There was a year, in the 90’s, when the late Princess Diana wore that stunning combination in Hong kong & that picture at the Taj Mahal!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 30, 2018)

A truck driver travelling the world


----------



## Amigo (Apr 30, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Perhaps when you grow old you will go back to purple
> When I am an old woman I shall wear purple
> With a red hat which doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.
> And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
> ...



Apart from ‘learning to spit’, I’m half way there and I *love purple!*


----------



## mikeyB (May 1, 2018)

When I was young I wanted to be Pope. That would have been a disaster, as I am told a belief in a deity is a prerequisite. I worked through my desire for omnipotence by becoming a doctor instead. 

Nothing like being deluded, is there ?


----------



## Vince_UK (May 1, 2018)

I wanted to own a Nightclub lol.
Never quite achieved that YET!!!
There is still time.


----------



## trophywench (May 1, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Apart from ‘learning to spit’, I’m half way there and I *love purple!*



Just trying to work out whether this is because you already know how to spit, or what?


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 1, 2018)

I'm never growing up, it's boring and serious


----------



## KayC (May 1, 2018)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I'm never growing up, it's boring and serious


same here !


----------



## Ljc (May 1, 2018)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I'm never growing up, it's boring and serious


Ditto


----------



## Amigo (May 1, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Just trying to work out whether this is because you already know how to spit, or what?



Well I do Jenny but have no wish to perfect it any further for a public audience (even when/if I ever make it to old age).


----------



## trophywench (May 1, 2018)

LOL - my husband, reading the gist of the thread and your response, said that 'Of course nobody knows how to spit, these days, now they've closed all the pits and the foundries, do they?  It's simply not the same, a gobful of saliva against a gobful of black/brown/green crap, is it!'

Well I had to agree, it was an education walking down the street when we were kids.  Or rather it wasn't, since the poor chaps that had to do it simply always went to the gutter and preferably a road drain in order to expel it and if you were a girl your mother instantly grabbed you and marched you past with instructions not to stare at the man, who 'obviously had silicosis, so it's a shame'.  (More foundries than coal mines in West Bromwich!)


----------



## Amigo (May 1, 2018)

trophywench said:


> LOL - my husband, reading the gist of the thread and your response, said that 'Of course nobody knows how to spit, these days, now they've closed all the pits and the foundries, do they?  It's simply not the same, a gobful of saliva against a gobful of black/brown/green crap, is it!'
> 
> Well I had to agree, it was an education walking down the street when we were kids.  Or rather it wasn't, since the poor chaps that had to do it simply always went to the gutter and preferably a road drain in order to expel it and if you were a girl your mother instantly grabbed you and marched you past with instructions not to stare at the man, who 'obviously had silicosis, so it's a shame'.  (More foundries than coal mines in West Bromwich!)



Urgh Jenny!....*Puts on her best Mrs. Bouquet shocked face!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 1, 2018)

I have four older brothers..so I always wanted to be able to stand up for myself...they've taught me well...I believe I have demonstrated that I can do that reasonably well...particularly during the past six months or so.


----------



## kentish maid (May 1, 2018)

trophywench said:


> LOL - my husband, reading the gist of the thread and your response, said that 'Of course nobody knows how to spit, these days, now they've closed all the pits and the foundries, do they?  It's simply not the same, a gobful of saliva against a gobful of black/brown/green crap, is it!'
> 
> Well I had to agree, it was an education walking down the street when we were kids.  Or rather it wasn't, since the poor chaps that had to do it simply always went to the gutter and preferably a road drain in order to expel it and if you were a girl your mother instantly grabbed you and marched you past with instructions not to stare at the man, who 'obviously had silicosis, so it's a shame'.  (More foundries than coal mines in West Bromwich!)


Gone too are the days when there were spittoons in pubs


----------



## Nixxy (May 1, 2018)

When I was young I wanted the white picket fence family (4 kids) and all by the age of 24 once I had retired from being a famous actress!!!

Needless to say it didn't happen! No famous career and only one child with no picket fence!


----------

